# Cleaning Locust Out



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Im just wondering how people clean out there locust tanks? Even more so if you breed them, how do you get them out?

I know tomcannon has designed a hoover pooter which ive attempted tonight but it needs some work lol I couldnt do it in the end! :bash: need some bigger mesh! The buggers were going mental!

Answers much appreciated!

Lewis :2thumb:


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

lewkini said:


> Im just wondering how people clean out there locust tanks? Even more so if you breed them, how do you get them out?
> 
> I know tomcannon has designed a hoover pooter which ive attempted tonight but it needs some work lol I couldnt do it in the end! :bash: need some bigger mesh! The buggers were going mental!
> 
> ...


i need to find out the answer to your question as well, when i get mine breeding i dont have a clue how im going to get the babies out! mine need cleaning around once a week because they produce so much waste, at the moment i pick my adults out with some tongues, i think the hoover pooter is the only way really to get them out without jumping everywhere


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

This is one of the major problems with breeding locusts. The best solution is to have them if different age groups in several different set ups. You clean out each cage in rotation as you use all of that batch, and start a new batch of young ones in this cage once it is cleaned out (that is what I do). 

But obviously most hobbyists don't want 3 or more cages just for locusts. Its why I do not think this species is worth breeding unless you have a sizable collection of lizards.


----------



## stokiereptile (Jun 21, 2011)

With much frustration lol


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

I only have 1 leopard gecko and I feed locusts.

I have them in a plastic Faunarium quite a big one not a small one 

Then just have water gel, and good in there.
Put the locust in from the plastic tubs from in the shop with the sawdust stuff and egg carton.
When I run low get a new tub, clean out the others when all done and repeat.

It's okay as I only end up needing a new tub every 1 - 2 weeks due to him fully grown and not eating much


----------

